# CPC-A Seeking Employment in West Tennessee



## heathersharee (May 12, 2008)

I am a CPC-A seeking a position in the Jackson-Lexington, Tennessee area or nearby. Would also be interested in a remote coding position. Please contact me at heathersharee@hotmail.com. I am a very accurate coder and would be very happy to take a test to verify my knowledge.


----------

